# Linesman Pliers



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi dylan123, Welcome to the site.
Bought a pair of Milwaukee linesmens's a few months ago. They were on sale
at HD for $20. Best pair I've owned, at half the price. 
P&L


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

IMO the journeyman line isn't worth the money. I do like the fish tape feature. I have HD2000-9NEs


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I know Wiha isn't considered a pliers company, but I picked up a 1000V set on the cheap and have so far been really impressed by the build.

We'll see how they hold up.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use Klein D2000-9NECR. I've just had good luck with them, they last, they hang well, and the crimper is great for crimp sleeves for grounds. The ACSR rating is a must for me, for all the screws and stuff I clip.

ETA: I've never really liked the journeyman grips on linemans. I like the regular ones.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You want the 2000 series.

You'll thank me later.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Channellock linemans for me. Probably best bang for buck for US made in my opinion.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Channellock linemans for me. Probably best bang for buck for US made in my opinion.


The Channellocks are first rate and sometimes cost less than the Chinese / Taiwanese alternatives. 

I have the D2000-9NETP, I like the dipped handles, and I occasionally use the fish tape puller.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

There are a lot of individual preferences for side cutters. You want some that "feel right" in your hand and last well.

Even though I prefer Klein side cutters, I don't care for the "fish tape puller" on the pliers in the video. If the handles slip off of the pliers, you could hurt yourself if you are really pulling hard on a tape.

The old way was to turn the pliers perpendicular to the tape, gripe the tape behind the plier joint, hold the pliers with one hand on both handles and the other hand on the plier nose. Then you can pull with both arms.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have so many diff linemans but my favorite that I use most, the knipex ones....Menards sells it. Love it.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Overall, the 2000 series pliers are hard to beat. I am not too excited about the Journeyman series grips though. I like the old, red, heat to install grips.


----------



## dylan123 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you all for replying and your helpful input. I remember the last three pairs of my Klein pliers I've had to break in. The guy in the video says there's no break in period, that would be a nice transition from what I currently use. 

Not exactly sold on the Klein pliers, but have used them since starting the trade. Definitely willing to try another brand, just want some more of these newer like features that these new pliers have to offer. 

Although the comfort grips do look appealing, I think that my hand has been accustomed to the standard dip handles that have been on Klein's. The guy in the video also shows how to use those pliers how to use it on the fish tape. This feature stands out to me, but my only concern is the handles sliding off on a hard pull. Just researched a little bit online, many people are having this problem. 

Again thank you all for your input


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah I don't feel like I've needed, or even wanted the other features. My plain jane lineman's do what I need them to.

I have crimpers for crimping (most of which are insulated crimps, not un-insulated which is what the kleins are designed for), and pulling a fishtape has never made me wish for a special fishtape pulling plier.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got a few different pairs with the puller, it's eh. Like varmit said you can pull the grips off, first time I tried the puller with a pair of knipex on a hard run I ended up laying in the bottom of the lift :laughing: I like to do the behind the pivot point trick too.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I've had a pair of 2000 series since I first started, and I like them a lot. They didn't have the fish tape pullers, but a coworker had a pair with them and I liked that feature, so I actually took a grinder to my pliers and made my own. That was probably 7 or 8 years ago now and they're still going strong. I like the feel of the 2000 series, but the grips do tend to slip off sometimes. I've tried a couple of different adhesives to keep them on, but they eventually come off again. It's not a terrible bother for me but something to know going into it. If I were in the market for a new pair, fish tape pullers would be a must-have criterion for me.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

As an apprentice, I was taught to use fish steel to pull in conductors.

With experience, I totally abandoned that technique.

1) Steel fishes fine -- but it imposes a LOT of friction during a pull through EMT/IMC bends... for one is dragging steel right across steel. And, of course, this distorts the fish steel and wears you out.

2) 'Tis MUCH wiser to fish with steel// blow a mouse// blow a bag -- and then pull in a single run of #10 THHN stranded. ( used, recovered from a demolition )

The nylon sheath around every #10 is super slick even when pulled through steel quarter-turns.

And, of course, it's ultra-slick sliding through PVC quarter-turns.

The extra time 'wasted' when pulling in the stranded THHN is fully recovered by flawless wire pulls. 

The days of hung-up bundles// broken out heads are over.


----------



## spenny (Sep 16, 2016)

dylan123 said:


> Thank you all for replying and your helpful input. I remember the last three pairs of my Klein pliers I've had to break in. The guy in the video says there's no break in period, that would be a nice transition from what I currently use.
> 
> Not exactly sold on the Klein pliers, but have used them since starting the trade. Definitely willing to try another brand, just want some more of these newer like features that these new pliers have to offer.
> 
> ...


Definitely give knipex a try. In my opinion theyre better than klein, and im a pretty big klein fan! Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

IM a Knipex fan myself

These are the ones I have. Priced has increased quite a bit since I bought them but even at the new price I think theyre worth it.

https://www.amazon.com/09-12-240-SB...id=1488723047&sr=8-1&keywords=knipex+linemans


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> IM a Knipex fan myself
> 
> These are the ones I have. Priced has increased quite a bit since I bought them but even at the new price I think theyre worth it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/09-12-240-SB...id=1488723047&sr=8-1&keywords=knipex+linemans


You must have gotten a good deal when you bought them because I remember the ones with the crimper always being a little under $60. I have the same ones without the crimper which were always around $42 or so. Mine have stiffened up quite a bit, I need to oil them or something. My Knipex ***** too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I use Klein D2000-9NECR. I've just had good luck with them, they last, they hang well, and the crimper is great for crimp sleeves for grounds. The ACSR rating is a must for me, for all the screws and stuff I clip.
> 
> ETA: I've never really liked the journeyman grips on linemans. I like the regular ones.


These are the linemen's I prefer. I like the 2000 series for the better cutting jaw.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You must have gotten a good deal when you bought them because I remember the ones with the crimper always being a little under $60. I have the same ones without the crimper which were always around $42 or so. Mine have stiffened up quite a bit, I need to oil them or something. My Knipex ***** too.


I paid less than $40


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> I paid less than $40


That was a great deal you found. If you see that again let me know.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you want to be one of the cool kids with a Knipex, but you don't want to spend $$, check this out for $20 at HD: 










http://www.homedepot.com/p/KNIPEX-8-in-Combination-Pliers-03-01-200/205944381 

The big pliers are better for 

* pre-twisting a lot of wires 
* halfassed hammer 
* cutting screws - but a Bicut or similar is better 

But these are better for twisting a nut or hex cap or square head bolt on beam clamps, less space and weight, nice to put one side in your pocket without wrecking your pants, etc. 

So for me these get more use than the old Kleins any more. I bought a few sets about four years ago when Lowes had them on clearance.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I've been through multiple brands of sidecutters and I always go back to the Klein J2000 series as seen in the video. Every pair I ever bought needed to be broken in though. My second favorite are the German made Irwins seen here.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

50/50 mix of acetone and ATF fluid will loosen up any pliers. It's a miracle penetrating fluid. Even better than kroil, and heck of a lot cheaper. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dylan123 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the input. I usually put the tape behind the joint in the pliers to help with the tough pull. I often have times though when the pliers don't hold it well and slips, resulting in being thrown back a little. 

Just looking at some of these new features to invest in when buying a new pair of linesman. Thanks for pointing out about getting the 2000 series in the dipped handle version. Going to also compare the knipex also. 

Anyone experience the difference with the 2000 series knives vs knipex vs other brands? 

Guy shows in the video at (2:13) in the video chopping wires effortlessly. I know all kleins do this out of the package. But how about 3-5 years down the road, they still hold up? 

Thank you in advance for your input.


----------

